# Libnodave Rückgabewerte



## Roos (21 August 2012)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade in vb.net an einem Projekt zur Verbindung eines Rechners mit der libnodave.dll an eine 315F-2 PN/DP.

Mich würde interessieren was die Rückgabewerte ph (Informationen zum Kommunikationskanal), di (Informationen zum Interface) und dc (Informationen zur CPU) bedeuten.
Gibt es da z.b eine Tabelle was ph = 1028 bzw di = 72353496 usw... bedeuten, denn bei einem Verbindungsabbruch werden ja andere Rückgabewerte angezeigt.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe.
Grüße roos


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2012)

Bei libnodave und .net würde ich zuerst Jochen Kühners .net-Toolbox empfehlen. Das erleichtert einiges, denn er hat hier schon einiges an Aufwand reingesteckt.


----------



## Roos (21 August 2012)

Erstmals vielen Dank.
Wie komme ich an die Toolbox? 
Gibt es da einen Link?

Grüße roos


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2012)

Einfach mal in Jochen Kühners Signatur schauen 
oder hier: http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com/


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 August 2012)

Roos schrieb:


> Erstmals vielen Dank.
> Wie komme ich an die Toolbox?
> Gibt es da einen Link?
> 
> Grüße roos



Es sind auch VB.NET Beispiele im Source dabei, falls du noch Fragen hast, einfach hier posten....


----------

